# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Ρυζι βοηθεια!!

## MichalisPorke

Παιδια δεν ξερω για εσας αλλα εμενα το ρυζι δεν μου αρεσει..Με το ζορι το τρωω..Υπαρχει κατι που να μπορω να βαλω μεσα για να του δωσει λιγη γευση???

----------


## Ramrod

> Παιδια δεν ξερω για εσας αλλα εμενα το ρυζι δεν μου αρεσει..Με το ζορι το τρωω..Υπαρχει κατι που να μπορω να βαλω μεσα για να του δωσει λιγη γευση???


Αλάτι δοκίμασες?

Εγώ συνήθως βάζω λίγο λάδι...1-2 κουταλιές...ή ρίχνω λίγο απο το φιλέτο αν και δε ξέρω κατα πόσο είναι υγειϊνό έτσι. Αλλά μην περιμένεις τρελά πράγματα...αυτά που δίνουν ωραία γευση όπως το βούτηρο και η σαλτσες είναι απαγορευμένα...

Στη χειρότερη βάλε λίγο τυρί τριμμένο, αν είσαι στον όγκο δε πιστευω να πειράζει...

----------


## GEORGEXX1

την ωρα που βραζει ριξε μεσα ενα κνορ.
δευτερη επιλογη,κανε μια κατσαρολα φακες και ριξε μεσα το ρυζι,και φατο μαζι,θα εχεις φαγητο για πεντε μερες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## MichalisPorke

Δυστηχως πρεπει να γινουν θυσιες για ενα ωραιο και καλο σωμα! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  Οπως και ναχει το συνηθησα οπως ολα τα πραγματα και μου φενετε αυτο ειναι και το καλυτερο!Ολα στο μυαλο ειναι! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

σορρυ αλλα γιατι δεν παιρνεις καμια κοκκινη σαλτσα ντοματας...???

βαλε μεσα και κανα λαχανικο και εγινες

----------


## MichalisPorke

> σορρυ αλλα γιατι δεν παιρνεις καμια κοκκινη σαλτσα ντοματας...???
> 
> βαλε μεσα και κανα λαχανικο και εγινες


Κοκκινη σατσα??Απο συστατικα τι λεει??Ειναι καθαρη? :01. Unsure:

----------


## thegravijia

αναβεις κατσαρολα 
βαζεις μιση κουταλια της σουπας λαδι
πετας κρεμυδι 
μετα το ρυζιι
τα τσιγαριζεις
μετα βαζεις κανα αρακα κ καροτο 
βαζεις την διπλασια κ λιγο παραπανω ποσοτητα νερο απο οτι εβαλες ρυζι

 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Ramrod

E, αμα είναι να φας σάλτσα ντομάτας φτιάξε μια μόνος σου...

----------


## Qlim4X

> την ωρα που βραζει ριξε μεσα ενα κνορ.


λαχανικων κατα προτημηση γινετε τελιο. και τσιγαρισε το ρυζι με 1 κουταλακι λαδι :08. Toast:

----------


## Devil

> Κοκκινη σατσα??Απο συστατικα τι λεει??Ειναι καθαρη?


ντοματα....!!!

----------


## Doctorg

Εκτός από κνορ και σάλτσα ντομάτας ξέρουμε τίποτα άλλο να βάζουμε στο ρύζι για να νοστιμεύει;

----------


## koukoutsaki

δοκιμασε κοκκινη γλυκια παπρικα στο πιατο μολις το σερβιρεις κ λιγες σταγονες ελαιολαδο (οχι στο μαγειρεμα) 
κ με καρυ κ με κιμινο γινεται ωραιο 
α κ με μοσχοκαρυδο που το χω δοκιμασει 
ε παιδια σκετο νεροβραστο δε γινεται  :01. Wink:

----------


## dorita

εγω σχεδον παντα στο ρυζακι βαζω κροκο κοζανης ..(δινει κ ωραιο χρωμα)
καθως επισης κ κουκουναρι κ λιγο φιδε....το ρυζακι με αυτα τα 3 γινεται μουρλια!! :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

οταν παιρνω μπασματι φροντιζω να παιρνω αρωματισμενο.αλλιως καρρυ λεμονι σκορδο λιγο δυοσμο κ εφυγε πριν προλαβει να βγει απο το σουρωτηρι

----------


## john23

φιλε μου νομιζω πως υπαρχει μια συσκευασια που εχει και λαχανικα μαζι με το ρυζι και εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσε παρα πολυ στη γευση δοκιμασε το δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα

----------


## Doctorg

Ευχαριστώ για τα tips. Του δωσα και κατάλαβε, έριξα μέσα κνορ λαχανικών και 5-6  μπαχαρικά, (ότι έβρισκα μπροστά μου  :01. Smile:  ) καμιά σχέση η γεύση με πιο πριν. 
Θα ποστάρω και στις φώτο με τα φαγητά μας το πιάτο που έφτιαξα.

----------


## Doctorg

Μέχρι τώρα το ρύζι το έφτιαχνα με δύο τρόπους, ή έβαζα νερό και μετά απο 10 λεπτά βρασίματος το σούρωνα ή έβαζα ένα μέρος ρύζι και δυο μέρη νερού και το άφηνα να βράσει μέχρι να πιει τα ζουμιά του. Τον 2ο τρόπο δεν τον μπορούσα γιατί έπρεπε να είμαι συνέχεια πάνω απ' την κατσαρόλα για να μην κολλήσουν και έτσι χρησιμοποιούσα τον 1ο. Με τον 1ο όμως και  το σούρωμα,  έχανα όλη τη γεύση γιατί χάνονταν όλα τα ζουμιά και το άρωμα από τους κύβους και τα μπαχάρια που είχα ρίξει.

Εδώ τώρα έρχεται ο αδερφός και μου δίνει την σολομώντειος λύση (δεν την ήξερα). Μου λέει θα τσιγαρίζεις στην αρχή, κρεμμυδάκι με λίγο ελαιόλαδο και το ρύζι σου. Μετά για ένα μέρος ρύζι θα βάζεις 1 1/2 μέρος νερό. Μόλις πάρει την πρώτη βράση το ρύζι σου, το σβήνεις και σηκώνεσαι και φεύγεις. Έλα και μετά απο 2  ή 7 ώρες , το ρύζι σου θα είναι έτοιμο.  
Όπως κι έγινε το έκανα και το ρύζι βγήκε super. Έτσι και το στήσιμο πάνω απο την κατσαρόλα γλίτωσα και τη γεύση έσωσα  :03. Clap: .

----------


## alex13

παιδες 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου αλατι στα 500γρ καστανο ρυζι ειναι καλα ή θελει παραπανω?

----------


## beegee

πολυ ειναι δεν χρειαζεται τοσο ..μισο κουταλακι ειναι αρκετο .τοσο ωστε να νοστιμισει ..
αν χρησιμοποιησεις κυβο βαλε ακομα λιγοτερο 
μια καλη λυση για οσους δεν συμπαθουν το ρυζι ειναι να το κανουν με κουκουναρι κ σταφιδα ..ξεχωριστη κ ιδιαιτερη γευση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alex13

στο ρυζι βαζω μονο αλατι στο βρασιμο και μετα οταν ειναι ετοιμο ριχνω στη κατσαρολα πιπερι και καρυ...δε ξερω μηπως χρειαζεται και τιποτα αλλο

----------


## beegee

παπαδες μπορεις να κανεις ..τρελλους συνδυασμους ..ορεξη να χεις κ φαντασια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alex13

εσυ τι βαζεις συνηθως?

----------


## beegee

εγω το προτιμω σκετο και συνηθως παιρνω αυτο στο σακουλακι ..το βραζεις δεκα λεπτα με λιγο αλατι η εναν κυβο κ βγαινει σπυρωτο χωρις βουτυρα και λαδια ... τωρα αν θες να κανεις συνδυασμους θα βαλεις το χυμα και μπορεις να παιξεις με πολλα ...στο καστανο ρυζι οπως ειπα ταιριαζει τελεια σταφιδα κ κουκουναρι ..μπορεις να βαλεις θαλασσινα , λαχανικα , αλλαντικα αν εισαι πιο ελαστικος σε διατροφη ,διαφορους ξηρους καρπους .. μπορεις γενικα να παιξεις με οτι γευσεις σου κανουν κεφι .. για σκετο επισης μπορεις να προσθεσεις κρασι και μουσταρδα ..κονιακ κ μελι ..ουζο..μπαχαρικα ..η οτι αλλο θες 
ριξε μια ματια στην ενοτητα με τις συνταγες ..και ψαξε και στο ιντερνετ .αν και οπως ειπα απλα φαντασια να βαλεις και θα εχει ενδιαφερον το αποτελεσμα

----------


## Μανος Ρεεεεε

Λιγο αλατακι, λαδακι και αγιος ο θεος, παιδια! Το λατρευω!

----------


## parex

Βάλε πατατούλες τότε μην ζορίζεσαι 


 6s plus 

----------

